# scary computer on america's funniest home videos?



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

Oh, my friend told me about that! I'll ask her the website.

---A Vampyre Laydee--- "My BITE is worse than my signature!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Clarkkent...

The answer is closer than you think. Go to http://www.halloweenwebcam.com. The little stunt you're talking about is right there!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for the plug david (since that one is one of mine).

I must give credit to http://home.attbi.com/~n9ivo/whatswrong.swf which was my inspiration.

I plan on making another version this year! 

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

So that's yours, huh Larry? It's very cool! The webmaster of the Queen Mary's Shipwreck site has something similar as well! Both of them startled me, since I wasn't expecting either! Yours, I have to admit, is very cool! Kudos! I can hardly wait to see what you come up with next!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## nosta (May 8, 2002)

I cant believe a man of your age survived the ....how'd you put it?..."startle. Please be careful, David. After the mind...the ticker is the next to go.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Nosta,can ya pass the Geritol?!

rod spain


----------



## nosta (May 8, 2002)

lol....dont know that I need it yet....maybe you ought to ask Davy.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, Nosta...Geritol ain't bad...it makes a great mix with tequila...I call the drink a drooping Margarita!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey David.How about making a Mega Geririta?A few extra shots of Geritol to keep the old iron up.

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought to keep the old iron up you needed viagra. LOL




A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I thought viagra was a new type of veggie!

rod spain


----------



## Leslist (Jul 12, 2003)

I have to say that was great!! I have been looking for this for a while!

Thanks so much![)]


----------

